# hydration myths: found this article interesting.



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Dehydration Myths: 7 Things You Should Know About Staying Hydrated


----------



## wingerak92 (Apr 15, 2014)

That is a good read. One of my idols, Will Gadd, posted this article on twitter. It's about runners, but it is interesting:


> Sodium Supplementation, Drinking Strategies, and Weight Change
> Marty Hoffman, MD
> 
> Dr. Hoffman is the director of research at Western States and a professor of Physical Medicine and Rehab at UC Davis. As Craig Thornley pointed out, Dr. Hoffman deserves a lot of the credit for the success of the research and studies coming out of Western States. While Dr. Hoffman is involved in many areas of research, he has become a world-leading expert in hyponatremia (water overload) during exercise. Dr. Hoffman has published research from Western States that has paralleled Dr. Noakes's (the author of Waterlogged) research from Comrades. These two scientists have started to change the hydration paradigm at long-distance running events from one of "drink as much as you can" to "drink only to thirst," in response to deaths worldwide cause by water overload among runners.
> ...


2014 Medicine & Science in Ultra-Endurance Sports Conference Report


----------

